
Most distant catch for ESA station - upen
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Operations/Estrack/Most_distant_catch_for_ESA_station
======
maxander
> We had to upgrade some software at ESOC, as we discovered that one file used
> for pointing the antenna did not have enough digits to encode the full
> distance to Cassini

I'd bet this means they had to upgrade to a 64-bit executable since their old
32-bit software couldn't represent 1.4 trillion meters.

------
raverbashing
So, they're matching the capabilities of DSN (Deep Space Network)?

But it's a good reminder of how not trivial this is, even though it looks easy

